

The Great Works of Software - nairteashop
https://medium.com/p/705b87339971

======
angersock
I think that the Quake series really ought to be in there--it introduced the
first really good implementation of networked gaming and culture, of realtime
3D for the masses, and a host of technical decisions that are very interesting
in their own right.

